# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Trong buồng tắm

## dungtran

Một cô gái đưa bạn về nhà chơi, dẫn vào nhà tắm và khoe đàn cá vàng đông tới cả trăm con đang bơi lội tung tăng trong bồn tắm. Người bạn ngạc nhiên hỏi:

- Khi cậu muốn tắm thì làm thế nào?

- À! Có gì đâu! Tớ bịt mắt chúng lại.

***

Người thợ sửa ống dẫn nước đang lúi húi làm việc trong buồng tắm thì bà chủ nhà bước vào hỏi:

- Trong khi cậu ăn trưa thì tôi tắm nhé! Có gì bất tiện không?

- Không sao đâu! - Người thợ đáp - Miễn là bà đừng làm bắn nước vào đồ ăn của tôi.

----------

